# Name this wood....



## redneckmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

We bought our house 4 yrs ago from a feller that built a 30x25 detached garage, and only used it to turn large projects on his lathe. When we viewed the property other than the lathe the only other thing he had in the shop was these 8" x 4" x 8'  planks...6 of them. A couple have some large splits down the middle in different places, however for the most part they are in fairly  good shape.

I just have know idea what they are, I've never been good at identifying wood types.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like cherry to me


----------



## micharms (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree - it looks like cherry to me also.

Michael


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 18, 2012)

Chip is a good name!


----------



## ianjwebster (Dec 18, 2012)

*Name this wood....* 

My vote is George!!!!!


----------



## Haynie (Dec 18, 2012)

Bob.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like ochoporcuatro to me. 

Ed


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fred


----------

